# hood pins?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

well after some easy massaging turns out my GTO hood will fit....by the hairs on my chiny chin chin. however seeing as I want to do shaved door handles and hood hinges and latches etc (which I do not have) are relatively expensive for all parts involved, I'm giving serious thought to doing hood pins. I was wondering if anyone else has done them on their 67ish models, if so, what length and makes did you use? 

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want the clean look of shaved door handles, why would you mess up the looks of the hood with those ugly pins??
...and how do you shave the hood hinges?


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

lol, sorry I didn't mean shaved hood hinges and latches. I meant I don't have hood hinges or latches. I will be doing shaved door handles. I'm looking for as discrete as possible obviously. I don't like the big enormous chrome ones either. just don't want to spend 200 on hinges alone without springs and then have to go further just to get the hood to latch.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure seems like it would be a pain. Unless you don't pop the hood that often.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no hinges and latch???.....better hope you never need to lift the 80 lb hood when your alone.....but then again these cars never break down....:rofl: My 69 bird had pins and one day after adding some oil i forgot the clips....not fun when your hood flies up on the road.

cross reference part #'s, everything stamped GTO cost twice as much as it should,
try Ebay, should be able to get used set of GM hinges and latch parts for 100.00


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Or put a supercharger on it and don't run a hood........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Best idea yet.....:rofl:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me for some used hinges, not 200 ever, nor are repops.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

pm sent. 

alky, don't tempt me. up until this car I have supercharged or turbo'd every sports car I've ever owned.


----------

